# Killer Emu Attacks Camera



## Eco

While shooting some close ups of an Emu he decided to attack my camera.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had my lens about a foot from his face and the only thing I can guess is that he saw his reflection in it (they don't like other males). 

Feel free to C&C the first one, I posted this more as a warning to be careful when shooting wildlife or in this case a pet at an animal rescue place.  






The attack picture looks horrible since he got too close to my lens.


----------



## Rekd

Eco said:


> While shooting some close ups of an Emu he decided to attack my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my lens about a foot from his face and the only thing I can guess is that he saw his reflection in it (they don't like other males).
> 
> Feel free to C&C the first one, I posted this more as a warning to be careful when shooting wildlife or in this case a pet at an animal rescue place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack picture looks horrible since he got too close to my lens.








Actually, it's not X, it's just not there.


----------



## icassell

I had an ostrich ruin a CP by pecking at it when I got too close! Careful!


----------



## Sirashley

Damn, I'm a huge alpaca fan...LOL... so disappointed not to see any pics.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

Pics not working


----------



## boogschd

CCarsonPhoto said:


> Pics not working



i think he didnt attach/embed it properly :/


----------



## Eco

I just edited my first post so the pictures would show up for others.  Since the site that I loaded them to first is password protected to see images I could see them in this thread and others could not.  

Sorry


----------



## HikinMike

He looks mad!


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

I like the first shot. And, dude, congrats on being brave enough to stand there and press the shutter while that freaky beak was coming at you.


----------



## Antarctican

Oh man, I'm gonna have nightmares about that pic! (Love the point of view though! )


----------

